# Looking for Info - Pax Ruby



## JonK (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody have any links to info on this little camera?
I come up with nothing on google.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pax Ruby was built by Yamato Camera Industry (Japan) around 1950. Came with two distinct lenses on a Synchro shutter. The first one was the Luminar 45/2.8 or 45/3.5 and the other was Color Luna 45/2.8

Yamato was bought by Canon in 1960.

As for links, I'm not sure what kind of links you are looking for. There are some Forums which discuss the oldies and I'm sure there was some chat about them old Ruby cameras. I'll research it more...

Cute little bugger, by the way!


----------



## JonK (Apr 28, 2006)

I guess I was just interested in general specifics on the camera.
Thaks for the background info...I couldn't even find that much in my search so it's good to know.
thanks again! 

is a cute lil cam....in minty shape too...so small.


----------

